# [grub] Mac i gentoo [SOLVED]

## m0rgoth

Witam jak wpis nalezy dodac  do grub.conf by MAC os sie odpalil ? (system bedize na dysku /dev/hda8)

od raku: poprawiona literówka w temacieLast edited by m0rgoth on Sun Aug 27, 2006 10:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## czikenator

Spróbuj tak:

```
title MacOS

root (hd,1)

chainloader +1

boot
```

Tylko zmien sobie w root dysk/partycje na której masz maca

----------

## 13Homer

Czyli (hd0, 7).

Przy okazji sie podłączę z pytaniem troche nie na temat: ile zajmuje po zainstalowaniu OS? Zakładam posiadanie wszystkiego, co można dostać na płycie instalacyjnej. Zamierzam kupić sobie dysk dla testowej instalacji i nie wiem, czy np. 20GB wystarczy.

----------

## m0rgoth

dmg zajmuje 2.5gb... po instalacji hmmm trudno powiedziec ( systemu nie zainstalowalem bo plytka mi sie uszkodzila :/ ), prwdopodbnie 2gb nie przekroczy z racji malej ilosc pakietow na MAC ale na 100% nie jestem pewien.

----------

## no4b

U mnie 3.5GB zajmował.

----------

## Ph0eniX

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Czyli (hd0, 7).
> 
> Przy okazji sie podłączę z pytaniem troche nie na temat: ile zajmuje po zainstalowaniu OS? Zakładam posiadanie wszystkiego, co można dostać na płycie instalacyjnej. Zamierzam kupić sobie dysk dla testowej instalacji i nie wiem, czy np. 20GB wystarczy.

 

Pytasz o Mac OS-X czy Gentoo?

----------

## 13Homer

OS X, ale mam juz odpowiedź, dzięki wszystkim. Kupiłem 40 GB za 150 zł, wystarczy na pewno.

Martwiłem się, że może z OS X być podobnie jak z Gentoo: 10GB instalacja, drugie tyle portage.

----------

## m0rgoth

jescze jedno pytanko... czy dla systemu BSD w grubie beidze podobny wpis  jak dla linux`a ?

----------

## 13Homer

 *m0rgoth wrote:*   

> jescze jedno pytanko... czy dla systemu BSD w grubie beidze podobny wpis  jak dla linux`a ?

 

 *info grub wrote:*   

> Linux, FreeBSD, NetBSD and OpenBSD can be booted in a similar manner.

 

----------

## no4b

FreeBSD można ładować podobnie, ale NetBSD i OpenBSD musiałem przez chainloader.

----------

## Ph0eniX

 *m0rgoth wrote:*   

> jescze jedno pytanko... czy dla systemu BSD w grubie beidze podobny wpis  jak dla linux`a ?

 

FreeBSD uzywa "virtual partitions" to u mnie tak to wyglada:

```

title=FreeBSD-6.0

root   (hd0,2,a)

kernel /boot/loader

```

A jesli ci chodzi o startowanie OS-X, to przez chainloader.

----------

## Arfrever

 *Część pliku /boot/grub/grub.conf.sample wrote:*   

> # For booting FreeBSD
> 
> title  FreeBSD
> 
> root   (hd0,2,a)
> ...

 

Sveikinu

ArfreverLast edited by Arfrever on Sat Aug 26, 2006 10:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## no4b

Spróbuj szczęścia z tymi wpisami dla NetBSD i OpenBSD. Może przy jakiś starych wersjach, dawno temu działało, ale NetBSD 2.0 i OpenBSD 3.8 już na pewno się nie dało tak załadować, próbowałem długo.

----------

## Poe

Witam  :Smile: 

Tak troszke abstrachując od tematu. jak myslicie, czy kiedys uda sie przeskoczyc (patch, update, cokolwiek innego) slynne Still Waiting For Root Device przy probie zabootowania osx?

----------

## no4b

U mnie ten problem się pojawiał, odpaliłem z gruba osx, poczekałem 10 sekund, które odliczał osx, zbootował się i od tego czasu działa normalnie... Dziwne swoją drogą. Swoją drogą może to mieć też związek z tym, że przestawiłem fdiskiem typ partycji na której siedział na ten, którego oczekuje (chyba AF, ale nie pamiętam dokładnie, google Ci powie).

----------

## Poe

nie nie, mi chodzi o "Still.." przy probie zabootowania z plytki z systemem by go zainstalowac w ogole:)

----------

## m0rgoth

dzieki

----------

## Poe

jak zadzialalo i problem rozwiązany, proszę o dodanie [SOLVED] do tematu.

----------

## damjanek

 *Poe wrote:*   

> nie nie, mi chodzi o "Still.." przy probie zabootowania z plytki z systemem by go zainstalowac w ogole:)

 

Masz napęd DVD pod USB? Jeśli tak, to sam tego też nie dałem rady przeskoczyć i trzeba było wyjąć napęd z obudowy.

Problem z root device może również wynikać z faktu nieprawidłowego ustawienia Serial ATA w BIOSie. Afair trzeba tam ustawić mu tryb AdHoc, czy coś koło tego (z SATA nie instalowałem, ale znajomy mi zgłaszał, że coś w tym stylu musiał wykonać, by odpalić sobie ładnie wszystko).

----------

## Poe

 *damjanek wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   nie nie, mi chodzi o "Still.." przy probie zabootowania z plytki z systemem by go zainstalowac w ogole:) 
> 
> Masz napęd DVD pod USB? Jeśli tak, to sam tego też nie dałem rady przeskoczyć i trzeba było wyjąć napęd z obudowy.
> 
> 

 

nie... zwykly naped combo dvd w moim laptopie.

 *damjanek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Problem z root device może również wynikać z faktu nieprawidłowego ustawienia Serial ATA w BIOSie. Afair trzeba tam ustawić mu tryb AdHoc, czy coś koło tego (z SATA nie instalowałem, ale znajomy mi zgłaszał, że coś w tym stylu musiał wykonać, by odpalić sobie ładnie wszystko).

 

niestety... dysk mam ATA [Segate ST98823A 80gb]. niestety nie bylo mnie stac na laptopa apple.

----------

## damjanek

Polecam przeszukać osx86project.net. Jakby co, odezwij się do mnie na jabberze, to może uda mi się jakoś pomóc.

Pozdrawiam,

Damian Szeluga

----------

